# Toro 150 spout turning cable schematic &/or pictures needed



## jrsavoie (Nov 19, 2021)

I have had this hardly used Toro model 150 snowblower for a while. I am not sure of the year. It is on a 1998 325D Groundsmaster.

It was not mounted properly. Nor was the spout turning cable installed properly. All I know so far, is I need at least 1-1/2 laps of cable around the spout and the cables need to cross going to the winch.

I haven't figured out how the cables attach to the spout.

I have only seen one picture of the cables crossed going to the winch and zero pictures of the cables wrapped 1-1/2 laps around the shoot. Or the proper attaching points or methods.

Toro contracted the 150 snowbloers out to various manufacturers - at least 4 different that I have come across so far.

I have ot been able to find an installation manual, owners manual or schematic for my particular 150 snow blower.

Accara model 103077 serial 301191. Accara appears to be out of business. The Toro Model # for the snowblower is also different. Something like Model 44910

Any help, advice, suggestions or actual year of my snow blower would help.

Thanks


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

jrsavoie said:


> All I know so far, is I need at least 1-1/2 laps of cable around the spout


I agree but your pics dont show that much wrap. I see a mounting tab on the one side, which I think is fine, is it strong enough tho?
I've not seen your model in person that I recall, so take in stride my thoughts here...

The Superwinch, I doubt (and dont see) an auto shut-off, which is fine if you keep a close eye on it while rotating. Otherwise the winch will probably try to pull the chute off of its base or ruin the cable mounting tab.
The springs I like as they may give you an extra second if you've held the winch button a fraction too long to turn the chute. Judging by the one stretched out spring it looks as tho that may have already happened. (They look like Polaris snowmobile exhaust springs to me, they're a pretty decent and strong spring IME)
The winch wiring is pretty straight forward, the 2 winch wires 'should' connect to a contactor solenoid switch that will then split it up to wire a 12 volt battery and a mounted rocker switch or hand held style remote.
I would also remove the chute and slather lots of cold weather grease on the contact area to make turning as easy as possible. Try not to turn the chute more than 180-200 degrees.
I hope it works out for you!


----------



## jrsavoie (Nov 19, 2021)

I copied the way it was when I got it and pictures off the internet the best I could. None showed the 1-1/2 wraps. Back when I did that. 

The chute has a lot of slop. I was thinking about installing rollers around the angle ring to keep it centered.

The winch works fine. I haven't had to mess with that. My only plans for that are to install a 3 wire plug to facilitate removing the snow blower and installing the deck.

You may be right on the springs. Since I never found a schematic for this particular Model 150 snow blower, I do not know if the springs are actually part of the Toro plan. I tried finding a parts list, so I could get a part number and check availability or description.

The springs are a result of seeing a picture of a Snow blower like mine, but the owner did.thevsame cable wrap and did not criss cross the cables. I copied what he did - which wasn't much different than what I diid or had before, with the exception of the springs.

I'm not sure what the springs are for, but I had about a pint or quart jar of them


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

jrsavoie said:


> The chute has a lot of slop. I was thinking about installing rollers around the angle ring to keep it centered


Yes, that could work, or possibly adding 4 one inch width pieces of 1" angle iron (as an example) evenly distributed around the ring to help with centering.
Keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## jrsavoie (Nov 19, 2021)

I'll try. I have oodles of projects. Hopefully this makes the top of the list before snow.


----------

